# Auto door on timer?



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't forget to reset the time tonight or tomorrow. Spring Ahead!
Plus we will be adding daylight daily so many adjustments coming soon!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Rich! Already done last night before I went to bed. :-D


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks! Did it last night!


----------

